# series 1 escort RS turbo



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

OK well some of you would of seen the post about the stupidly hard paint on this car i posted a couple of weeks ago,

Thanks to Scott MR OCD who took time out to come down and give me a hand with it in the end :thumb:

this is my first write up so may not be the best :wall:

i didn't get any pics before the car was washed as it was raining,

it was pre washed with autoglym powermax 2 tfr, washed with 2 Bucket Method using duragloss 901 and the wheels cleaned using valet pro bilberry

here are a couple of pics of the paint before i started correction



















as you can see the paint was very very swirled and was like this all over the car,

there was also very bad orange peel effect on the bonnet,

so the car was masked up and a couple of test areas masked out.










a couple of 50/50's




























the paint on this car was unreal on how hard it was, the bonnet was wet sanded with 1200's in the end as my 2000 and 4000 merka disks just didn't make a mark,

it was polished by rotary with meguirs #83 on a green 3M cutting pad and refined with #80 on a yellow 3M polishing pad

but after this i still wasn't happy with the finish and this is were i asked for help. which came in the form of Scott from Obsessive Car Detailing in Bolton.

who came down at very short notice to help (many many thanks)

he paint depth read the whole car and got some very strange readings from the car, (think the paint was about 3" think), so after these readings and a general look over the paint and a chat, he informed me that the level of correction i had achieved was about as far as it was going to get but did also inform me that by using 3M fast cut and a faster speed on the rotary i could acheave the results a lot quicker :thumb: one again thanks a lot for the help.

So after going around the whole car again with the fast cut and Scott doing the roof

which left the car like this









pretty caked in dust.

i refined the finish with megs #80 on a 3M polishing pad then cleaned the paint with dodo juice lime prime.

i then asked the owner a strange question, "smell my waxes" i got told this is a very scientific way to chose your LSP

as you can guess a couple of the dodo's came up top.

and we decided on diamond white as that is what colour the paint is it's self

so a nice coat of DoDo juice diamond white applied to the paint and collinite 476s on the wheels,

the tyres were dressed with duragloss rain repel rubber dressing and the windows cleaned outside with duragloss rain repel glass cleaner and the insides with valet pro citrus bling.

all seals and rubbers were dressed with a top secret product (even i don't know what it is but i got it from allenjo99 so i trusted to use it) and it was a really really good product.

then fineally about 4 days after i started and about 2am in the morning i finished 

a few finished shots not to many and not the best quility but it was silly o'clock in the morning,































































































































i'm sure a quick trip out will sort those brakes as the ower drives the car as it should be drove :thumb:

so there u go any comments welcome :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Brings back some memories seeing that motor, never owned one but I could dream.

Lovely example...........:thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Love Series 1 RS Turbo's........ great work mate looks fantastic..

Also Reg is showing last 5 digits in first pic then first letter in on of the last pics = full reg :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

looks a nice straight s1 mate, also get them calipers painted mate look 1k times better.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely S1 there 

Always wanted one!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thevaleter said:


> Love Series 1 RS Turbo's........ great work mate looks fantastic..
> 
> Also Reg is showing last 5 digits in first pic then first letter in on of the last pics = full reg :thumb:


thanks mate sorted it :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks mint! :argie:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Walk down memory lane there. Fantastic job on that Escort m8. Its beter now than when it was born.:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

the first pic and the second to last pic are both of the bonnet so you can clearly see a change there :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I have always wanted one of these and would love to own a concours one :argie::argie:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Brings back some memories seeing that motor, never owned one but I could dream.
> 
> Lovely example...........:thumb:


i've never owned a ford but this car and a 500bhp escort cosworth i did made me change my mind i want one i really want one :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> looks a nice straight s1 mate, also get them calipers painted mate look 1k times better.


thanks mate the cars coming back off the road in january and being striped and rebuilt again with fresh paint etc


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Lovely S1 there
> 
> Always wanted one!


thanks mate they are sweet cars :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> That looks mint! :argie:


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Walk down memory lane there. Fantastic job on that Escort m8. Its beter now than when it was born.:thumb:


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thevaleter said:


> I have always wanted one of these and would love to own a concours one :argie::argie:


the owner of this wants to make it concours but said he just could't keep it locked in the garage he has to use it,

and when he says use it he means it, i heard a rumer he took it out the other night and his turbo was actually glowing when he pulled up :lol:

he does have some uber rare wheels though for when it's at shows,

he has the original magnesium wheels off the 1985 dataport btcc race car,

i was a little worreyed when i turned up and saw the car on the race wheels then he told me they were the only ones known in existance, :doublesho

luckaly he did't wan't those wheels touching and put the comps it


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's beautiful. Your work has really paid off- nice one.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome my all time fave rs:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome pal. The wheels look spot on!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks great. I've always wanted one of those as a weekend car, maybe in a few years time! 

Sveneng


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cracking work and what a Classic.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

cracking car mate, superb work - you must be well pleased with it.

I really want one of these too! Favourite-shape tin-top escort...lovely motor!!

Hopefully see it at some shows next year...


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Good ones of these are going for a lot of dosh now. Can't believe how cheap they were about 10 years ago. Should have bought one then

Nice work


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

That looks great!! And good work on the correction too!

Numberplate is still totally legible via the window etch btw!!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks brilliant (cant believe it needed such an aggressive combo tho:buffer


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

No problem at all fella  ... its a massive improvement over the state it was in when I arrived!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Brings back memories, they look better than they drive LOL!
Good work.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work, the car looks stunning!!:thumb: Always had a soft spot for the S1 RS.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

tom_painter85 said:


> cracking car mate, superb work - you must be well pleased with it.
> 
> I really want one of these too! Favourite-shape tin-top escort...lovely motor!!
> 
> Hopefully see it at some shows next year...


thanks mate,

i know it'll be at a few shows next year :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

adamf said:


> Good ones of these are going for a lot of dosh now. Can't believe how cheap they were about 10 years ago. Should have bought one then
> 
> Nice work


the owner has had this for about 11 years i think he said it was one of his first cars.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Rich H said:


> That looks great!! And good work on the correction too!
> 
> Numberplate is still totally legible via the window etch btw!!!


thanks mate sorted it,

thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> nice work, that looks brilliant (cant believe it needed such an aggressive combo tho:buffer


thanks :thumb:

neither could i :lol: i started on lime prime and a polishing pad and that did't make a mark :buffer:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Doc said:


> Brings back memories, they look better than they drive LOL!
> Good work.


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> Fantastic work, the car looks stunning!!:thumb: Always had a soft spot for the S1 RS.


thanks matey :thumb:

there are a stunning car


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'd really love to have a look at this - but there aren't any pics anymore


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

cant see any picture's ????


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No I can't either - this happened to me when my bandwidth was exceeded and I had to open a second photobucket account and re-host them. Ironically, almost straight after doing that the first account became active again.

Same thing's happened to the OP I guess?


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn!No Pics!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Come on OP - sort 'em out fella! :wave:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

here here :wave:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cant see them either! lol


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

guttered no pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

there is pics now :thumb:

just cost me 10 doller for upgrade


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

mate that is stunning :thumb::thumb:

top correction there


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well after all the waiting for the pics, I'm really disappointed with them now - Ha-ha, only joking, fantastic work there, mate - really top marks :thumb: :thumb: The S1 is one of my fave fast Fords (but tell him to put the spots back on it, it doesn't look right without them )

Really surprised at the hardness of the paint! I have a 1989 XR2 so roughly the same period and my paint (original) isn't hard at all to machine polish. His RS can't be wearing it's original paint as I think you said, and the PTG readings indicated.

Superb work - worth the wait


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Well after all the waiting for the pics, I'm really disappointed with them now - Ha-ha, only joking, fantastic work there, mate - really top marks :thumb: :thumb: The S1 is one of my fave fast Fords (but tell him to put the spots back on it, it doesn't look right without them )
> 
> Really surprised at the hardness of the paint! I have a 1989 XR2 so roughly the same period and my paint (original) isn't hard at all to machine polish. His RS can't be wearing it's original paint as I think you said, and the PTG readings indicated.
> 
> Superb work - worth the wait


i didnt know you had an xr2 any pics


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> i didnt know you had an xr2 any pics


pi$$ off Paul - I'll do the jokes - okay?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

xxx


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Well after all the waiting for the pics, I'm really disappointed with them now - Ha-ha, only joking, fantastic work there, mate - really top marks :thumb: :thumb: The S1 is one of my fave fast Fords (but tell him to put the spots back on it, it doesn't look right without them )
> 
> Really surprised at the hardness of the paint! I have a 1989 XR2 so roughly the same period and my paint (original) isn't hard at all to machine polish. His RS can't be wearing it's original paint as I think you said, and the PTG readings indicated.
> 
> Superb work - worth the wait


it's not the origanal paint, and it was painted by a guy that has since emergrated,

the car was totaly rebuilt and painted all in the garage it's in now, there is even over spray outines on the wall of the doors and wings :lol:

thanks for your comments guys :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> mate that is stunning :thumb::thumb:
> 
> top correction there


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

fantastic picture's mate,never got to own one of these car's and i love them also fantastic correction :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

dude......... im 19 again:argie::argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Blast from the past, love it.:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sweet :thumb:


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice car that mate.. and well done on even making it look better..


----------



## joske (Oct 15, 2008)

nice work on a VERY nice car, I like those escorts a lot
and if they look likee yours, I absolutely LOVE them

GRTZ from Belgium
Joske


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumb:lovely car and job


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks a lot for all the comments guys :thumb:

just to clear it up it's not my car it's a friends 

wish it was mine though :wall:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

quick update on the car,


since i last worked on it the engine has blown :wall:

i'm not sure of the exact damage that has been done but i know the car is now sat in the garage with no engine and on axle stands :wall:


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow takes me back I had one of these and loved it - Great work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Good work


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quality!!! Love these cars a good friend of mine has one the custom. He loves it ive just refurbed his alloys for it cant wait to get my mits on it in the new year and detail it for him. :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm back to work on this one at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Series 1 on Compomotive 6 spokes wooooooooooooooooooooooft!  love it!! great finish on the paint too! a marked improvement!!


----------



## Casio (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent work, stunning car


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome car, brings back memories of my S2 RST - Diamond white & mint. 

I agree with another poster though, they look better than they drive - Understeer NFTW


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Lovely car, i always wanted one of these. I dont like Fords personally but id deffo have a S1 RST.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Lovely car, i always wanted one of these. I dont like Fords personally but id deffo have a S1 RST.


same here, i'm not a ford fan but i this car made me want one :thumb:


----------



## rsshawn (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello. First post, but someone linked this topic onto the website I co-own: www.seriesoneturbo.co.uk so had to reply. I recognise the car from another Ford forum and has had some lovely rims previously as well as restoration. Fantastic job on the paintwork.
I don't wish to spam the topic  but if anyone wants another trip down memory lane there's a whole host of S1 photos here: S1 Photo database
If anyone has others that aren't on there please pm or email me as I don't want to hi-jack this topic 

It's amazing the effect a shiny S1 has on non-Ford fans. Noticed lots on here saying they don't like them..but loving this/ the S1 model. :thumb:

*nicp2007* Great result.
*edit: was going to pm you ref something but have less than 10 posts. Can you email me please.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

rsshawn said:


> Hello. First post, but someone linked this topic onto the website I co-own: www.seriesoneturbo.co.uk so had to reply. I recognise the car from another Ford forum and has had some lovely rims previously as well as restoration. Fantastic job on the paintwork.
> I don't wish to spam the topic  but if anyone wants another trip down memory lane there's a whole host of S1 photos here: S1 Photo database
> If anyone has others that aren't on there please pm or email me as I don't want to hi-jack this topic
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site rsshawn :thumb: Always nice (for me anyway ) to welcome another fast Ford guy onto here.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate and welcome :thumb:

i have signed up on the S1 forum and pm'd you :thumb:


----------



## rsnutters1 (Mar 19, 2009)

any updates on this ??


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Dunno, but WOW, what a fantastic looking RS!!!


----------

